# Canik Pistols



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

I’m looking at purchasing a couple Canik 9mm pistols. TP9SFX and the TP9 Elite SC. All the reviews seem really good. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Check out page 4 on the forum. A little info there for ya.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I own the TP9SFX with the factory red dot vortex sight. It is an EXCELLENT pistol, I really enjoy shooting it, even more than my trusted Beretta 92FS. I cannot say enough good things about this pistol. The weight, the trigger, the 19 round mag are all great. The gun comes with a ton of accessories, including a cleaning kit, holster (it works fine for open carry), different sized magazine release buttons, and different sized heel grips. I have the TP9Elite SC with the optical sight on order simply because of how happy I am with this gun. I'm a little hesitant about an optical sight on a carry gun but we will see how it works out, I can always take it off and use iron sights.

Here's a pic of my TP9SFX. The red-tipped rounds are Federal syntech rounds. They fire cleaner and are excellent target rounds. I can't find them anywhere now of course but the last time I bought them I got 10 boxes off of one of the websites for 14.00/box. I use 150g target rounds.


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------

